

Ask HN: any designers available for work? - jbhallam

I'm a single founder working on a startup. A classifieds site for residents of Edinburgh. Initially, it'll be for local people to buy and sell their second hand items.<p>I have a budget of around $1000 which I know isn't a lot.  I'm also willing to do some programming work in exchange. I'm experienced in django/python, php and java.<p>I'm doing the development myself, but I need some help with the design. I'm looking for something clean and tidy. Light on graphics, images, gradients and shadows. High on white space, good typography and consistency. I like the idea of text-as-interface. The design I envisage is what ebay might look like if it was designed today (without any web 2.0 nonsense!). Just a clean and simple interface.<p>If you're interested, please send me an email on the address in my profile.
======
simplify
Try <http://www.programmermeetdesigner.com/>

------
ashraful
I sent you an email. Also, if anyone else is interested, my portfolio is at
www.madebyargon.com

